# A statistical Top 25 of the most popular villagers in 2020



## Boccages (Jan 4, 2021)

One reason I like Nookipedia better over all other Animal Crossing wiki sites, is their interaction with users over Discord, Twitter, and Instagram.

And they are currently releasing a trustable, verifiable Top 25 villagers list based on the number of hits each villager wiki page has gotten in 2020. And we are talking about several tens of thousands of hits per page, if not hundred of thousands. It's not some fan randomly making up a list on ''his observations'' here and there. I think this would actually the best, most trustable source to assess villager popularity ever since how disseminated the AC community is in 2021 (Reddit, wiki sites, Discord, forums, Twitter, etc.)

I'm actually following their Twitter account and they've been releasing updates since January 1st, at the rate of one a day (usually around noon GMT-5).

Here is the current Top 25 (I will update it every day).






#25 - Rosie
#24 - Hazel
#23 - Ketchup
#22 - Lucky
#21 - Pietro
#20 - Beau
#19 - Bob
#18 - Julian
#17 - Dom
#16 - Skye
#15 - Molly
#14 - Phoebe
#13 - Coco
#12 - Merengue
#11 - Diana
#10 - Ankha
#09 - Fauna
#08 - Sherb
#07 - Cherry
#06 - Judy
#05 - Zucker
#04 - Audie


----------



## Mick (Jan 5, 2021)

Ah, that's very interesting! I don't think this is necessarily a good indicator of popularity, since people are much more likely to discuss and look up ugly/disliked villagers than they would for the average ones, and you're only getting data from the type of player that uses wikis. But they're definitely nice numbers to consider!


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 5, 2021)

I also don't know if this is a good indicator. I look up villagers all the time to see what their personality type is while island hopping, or when I see mention of one I am not completely familiar with.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 5, 2021)

accurate or not, I think it'll at least be interesting to see which villagers are most commonly looked up. I'd also argue the most popular villagers probably aren't frequently searched, and people instead are looking for something specific (e.g. I've only used wiki this year to look up info about villagers for event prompts on here haha)


----------



## Boccages (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm suspecting that we will find the common popular villagers heading this list, a proof :

that these sought-after villagers ARE very popular
that a wiki site visited by millions of people is a great indicator of villager popularity


----------



## Livia (Jan 5, 2021)

never mind, forget it


----------



## moonchu (Jan 5, 2021)

i'm always really intrigued by what everyone considers as "popular villagers" (regardless of disregarding it for my own opinion) so this will be interesting!


----------



## Boccages (Jan 5, 2021)

Livia said:


> I also think that this won’t be a good indicator of popularity because I look up most villagers that I find while island hopping because I want to see their house interior.


I'm stumped. Why would someone base any judgement on his/her own use of the wiki? Amidst the tens of thousands of visitors Nookipedia received each day? How is one click now a good indicator for the 99.999% of the rest?

It reminds me whenever doctors post stats on Twitter and get answers from randos like : I don't think it's true because my half sister once had such and such and she said...


----------



## Wickel (Jan 5, 2021)

I think people are underestimating others when saying popular villagers don't get looked up much ahah. Maybe for people active on TBT the "popular villagers" are a given and it's clear what they look like/what kind of personality they have. But there's an insanely huge amount of new players since New Horizons who I think definitely look up a lot of the popular ones as well. 

I think it's very interesting to see who gets the most searches and perhaps there will be some surprises!


----------



## Boccages (Jan 5, 2021)

Wickel said:


> I think people are underestimating others when saying popular villagers don't get looked up much ahah. Maybe for people active on TBT the "popular villagers" are a given and it's clear what they look like/what kind of personality they have. But there's an insanely huge amount of new players since New Horizons who I think definitely look up a lot of the popular ones as well.
> 
> I think it's very interesting to see who gets the most searches and perhaps there will be some surprises!



I whole-heartedly agree. I think there are already surprises. 

I would have thought Rosie to rank much higher than at #25. 
Same thing for Lucky who was beaten by Pietro of all villagers (not that I would want either on my island). 
I would have hoped Ketchup to rank higher, but that is only personal tastes.


----------



## Wickel (Jan 5, 2021)

Exactly! And for Pietro, I wonder if he's really "popular" or he's just looked up a lot because he's a really unique villager. I'm guessing the latter haha.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm wondering if Dobie is in this, cause to me. He went from being a niche villager to a "dreamie" for Crankies this game.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 5, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> I'm wondering if Dobie is in this, cause to me. He went from being a niche villager to a "dreamie" for Crankies this game.


True.
It's also the case for Gonzo who's wooden cabin seems to be all the rage for people going for a forestcore island. But my references might still be too niche to break into the Top 25.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jan 6, 2021)

I love lucky! It’s good to see he made the top 25 lol. Rosie is cute for sure but I just never understood the obsession that part of the fan base has with her. Oh well! I don’t have to understand everything lol, I’m sure there are some villagers I love that others would be asking the same question


----------



## xara (Jan 7, 2021)

ah, the list looks pretty nice so far!! while popularity is definitely a spectrum and isn’t really something that i consider to be definite, these sorts of lists are always kind of cool to see! looking forward to seeing who else makes the list. :’)


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

pietro king


----------



## Boccages (Jan 7, 2021)

Bob barely cracked the top 20... He seems to have fallen from popular grace since New Horizons has debuted.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 8, 2021)

Well. Julian did not even break the Top 15. His heydays really are behind him. I remember Julian challenging Marshal as the most popular villager on TBT 6 years ago or so.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 8, 2021)

Seeing Bob at #19 makes me believe Punchy will be nowhere on this list.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 8, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Seeing Bob at #19 makes me believe Punchy will be nowhere on this list.


The inclusion of 8 newcomers really threw a wrench in the New Leaf popularity machine. I remember Tangy also being somewhat popular when I came to this forum way back (I had a different account then). At this point, I'd be stunned if she even makes it into the Top 25.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 8, 2021)

Kind of surprised by Ketchup's popularity. People like their fruit villagers I suppose. 

On the other hand, I'm glad to see that Hazel is in the top 25, she was always in the "ugliest villagers" lists back in the NL days.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 8, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Kind of surprised by Ketchup's popularity. People like their fruit villagers I suppose.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm glad to see that Hazel is in the top 25, she was always in the "ugliest villagers" lists back in the NL days.


Hazel's popularity here might be because she was a bit of a meme on TagBackTV's channel back in his island hopping days when he was the king of streaming ACNH stuff with thousands of viewers daily. People were asking all stream every stream 'dude what are you gonna do if you run into Hazel again lololol'


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 8, 2021)

Hazel's design is amazing ;w;
It might be that people have gotten over their horror at the idea of monobrows thanks to the capitalist adoption of Frida Kahlo's face?


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 8, 2021)

Miss Misty said:


> Hazel's popularity here might be because she was a bit of a meme on TagBackTV's channel back in his island hopping days when he was the king of streaming ACNH stuff with thousands of viewers daily. People were asking all stream every stream 'dude what are you gonna do if you run into Hazel again lololol'



Ohh that makes some sense, hope it turned to an appreciation. Streamers do have a way with making less popular villager way more popular than they would have been without the love of an influencer. Like Scoot, who is Vinny Vinesauce's favorite villager, having a plethora of fanart thanks to having mascot status for that channel.


----------



## Licorice (Jan 8, 2021)

This list is inaccurate. Cesar is the most popular.


----------



## maddong (Jan 8, 2021)

this is really interesting, thanks for putting it into a thread!


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 8, 2021)

While I think the idea is fun it is important that villager popularity is not derived from this list. Allow me to give some insight as to why I believe this.

Over the last 9 months, competition on Google in the villager space has been incredibly fierce. To such an extent in fact that Google has begun directly competing the Fandom Animal Crossing wiki and Nookipedia against each other. What this means is that in some regions a search for a particular villager will only yield results on Nookipedia, while in others it will only yield results on Fandom Wiki. But they don't do this consistently. It does not appear they are doing this at this time. Additionally, sometimes Fandom Wiki wins the big search result with images, and other times Nookipedia wins. 

Essentially the only thing that can be derived from this data is "What villagers did Nookipedia rank better for on Google?" It doesn't answer much anything else. For example it is comedically obscene to believe that Ketchup is in any way more desirable than Rosie. The easiest way to demonstrate the popularity of a villager is to go on eBay and look at individual Amiibo Card prices. Villagers in higher demand have lower supply, and therefore higher costs. Rosie appears to be trending for about $7 right now, whereas authentic Ketchup cards are being sold along with other cards in packs of 3 or more for the same price, meaning the market has decided that card is worth about $2.30.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 9, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> For example it is comedically obscene to believe that Ketchup is in any way more desirable than Rosie.


My personal pet theory for Ketchup in particular is that people hear there's an AC villager named Ketchup and wonder what that villager could possibly look like, so they try to look her up out of curiosity.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 9, 2021)

The first newcomer making the Top 25 is Dom at #17


----------



## Boccages (Jan 10, 2021)

Skye is #16


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 11, 2021)

Boccages said:


> #24 - Hazel


Happy to see Hazel make the list, but something tells me people just looked her up because of how polarizing she is. You either love her, or hate her.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 11, 2021)

Now Molly is making it into this years-end list at #15 of the most-viewed villagers on Nookipedia in 2020.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hazel being in this surprises me and looks like Lucky will be the only dog.


----------



## Wickel (Jan 11, 2021)

Skye surprised me! I like him but I barely see him mentioned anywhere


----------



## TommyTDL (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry but I also don't trust this as a "popularity" measure. My reason is my GF and I use the pedia site when we are cruising mystery islands looking for a new villager and I suspect that a lot of players do this. Recently we were searching for a top tier female and we found Zucker not once but twice - but we already knew who he was and thus there was no need to search the pedia pages for info on him.  That particular day we went combined to around 100 islands (before we found Marina) and probably 90% of the villagers we searched the pedia for were waaay down the popularity list.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 11, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Hazel's design is amazing ;w;
> It might be that people have gotten over their horror at the idea of monobrows thanks to the capitalist adoption of Frida Kahlo's face?



Without the unibrow, I'd probably want her for my island


----------



## Boccages (Jan 12, 2021)

Phoebe is number 14 on the 2020 ranking of the most viewed villager pages. That's a surprising entry to me. I did not know Phoebe was that popular.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 13, 2021)

Coco has entered the rankings at #13 today. That monster


----------



## Airysuit (Jan 13, 2021)

Coco is precious


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 13, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Seeing Bob at #19 makes me believe Punchy will be nowhere on this list.


Ngl, I imagine his popularity dropped with all the bugs in the floor.



Boccages said:


> Phoebe is number 14 on the 2020 ranking of the most viewed villager pages. That's a surprising entry to me. I did not know Phoebe was that popular.


I can see some of the sisterly villagers probably getting a disproportionate number of searches for being one of the starting 2 villagers, and there being less of them than other personalities, and there being a lot of disliked sisterlies. Between these it probably skews more views onto the more popular Sisterlies, when people are picking dreamies or reseting towns.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 13, 2021)

I agree for the sisterly villagers (conceptually), but I don't see why it wouldn't apply to jocks also...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh it would definitely apply to jocks too, but there's also double the number of jocks than sisterly, and a higher percentage of jock villager designs are more widely liked. So it'd likely dilute the effect.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 14, 2021)

Another one bites the dust! Merengue is #12 in the list now.


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 14, 2021)

Boccages said:


> Phoebe is number 14 on the 2020 ranking of the most viewed villager pages. That's a surprising entry to me. I did not know Phoebe was that popular.


wow me neither. I guess the appeal is that 1) there are fewer sisterly/uchi villagers to begin with and 2) phoebe's supposedly a phoenix so like how Julian is a unicorn, people are attracted by the "mystical creatures" design?


----------



## Boccages (Jan 15, 2021)

Diana is #11, rounding up this round of the most popular villager pages on Nookipedia. Tomorrow we will start looking at the Top 10.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 17, 2021)

Fauna is #9. There are a lot of deers in the Top 25 indeed.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 17, 2021)

Boccages said:


> Fauna is #9. There are a lot of deers in the Top 25 indeed.



I find that deer villagers usually fit people's "aesthetic" for their town's.


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 17, 2021)

Phoebe is the best Sisterly in my opinion, so it makes sense to me she's included in the list.


----------



## Airysuit (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm just realising now how mainstream normie my friggin villagers are  oh well

At least Willow won't make the list, probably...


----------



## Boccages (Jan 18, 2021)

Sherb made it to number 8! Only goat in the Top 25 as of now... and I think there won't be any other


----------



## Boccages (Jan 19, 2021)

Now Cherry is number 7 ! Wowza


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jan 19, 2021)

Good for Cherry! She’s one of the best sisterly/uchi villagers, in my opinion. c:


----------



## neoratz (Jan 19, 2021)

this is interesting!! i agree that it's not a great measure of popularity but it make me happy to see pietro up there :] this makes me want to do a google poll for villager popularity and most disliked villagers on TBT!


----------



## Boccages (Jan 20, 2021)

We are now into very expensive territory : Judy, the starry-eyed cub is #6 in the most-viewed ranking of villager pages for 2020 on Nookipedia.


----------



## kemdi (Jan 20, 2021)

Judy is 6th...I'd have thought she'd be higher. I know its not a popularity contest, but its still pretty interesting, with her trending as the second highest villager for trades on Nookazon. The contrast between the two  def. shows there's no standard for 'top tier', its all based on perception.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 21, 2021)

Zucker made it to the top 5 ! There really is no God.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 22, 2021)

The Instagram account was updated early this morning. Audie is #4 in the 2020 Nookipedia ranking of the most-viewed villager pages.
Whom do you think will make the top 3? Predictions?

I think Raymond will be #1. Aside from that, I can’t really say.


----------



## kemdi (Jan 22, 2021)

Stitches, Marshal, and Raymond in that order. I refuse to believe that Stitches isnt somewhere in the top 25 searches.
lol Im kidding, but honestly, it wouldnt surprise me.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 22, 2021)

Anyone want to predict the top 3?

1. Raymond
2. Reneigh
3. Marina


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 22, 2021)

Rooting for our boy Rodney to make it to top 3 due to being infamous (for all the wrong reasons).​


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 22, 2021)

Raymond will definitely be #1. I'm surprised Audie wasn't in the top three.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 23, 2021)

Marina is #3 

I did not know she was THAT popular...


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jan 23, 2021)

The only villagers missing from this list are Marshal and Raymond. I am sure that both of them will take the remaining two spots.


----------



## Raz (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm fine with that list. I mean, the list of Animal Crossing gods only have one name on it and that's Bill. And that list is the one that matters the most to me, quacko.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 24, 2021)

Raymond made his way to #2 in 2020 for the most-viewed villager pages on Nookipedia. Who is number 1 ? Rodney, Marcy, Pate, Olie, O'Hare, Friga, Gonzo, Norma ?


----------



## tajikey (Jan 24, 2021)

Stitches will be #1, and rightfully so.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 24, 2021)

Channeling energy to let Rodney take the number one spot from Marshal.
Since Marshal has not yet been ranked he has to be number one.​


----------



## psiJordan (Jan 24, 2021)

Marshal does not exist. I actually think Big Top will take number 1


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 24, 2021)

I didn’t expect cherry to be so popular. Only one of my favorites is listed here. You can probably guess who.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 25, 2021)

Finally. Marshal topped the 2020 rankings of the most-viewed villager pages on Nookipedia.
Are you surprised with the villagers that made it to the top 25? Do you think it will be different in 2021?


----------



## kemdi (Jan 25, 2021)

No Stitches?? I demand a recount!

Seriously though, I don't think the top two will surprise many but, I'm pretty surprised that even with Raymond's popularity, Marshal is still holding it down as #1 search. And that's with an amiibo card on the market.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 25, 2021)

kemdi said:


> No Stitches?? I demand a recount!
> 
> Seriously though, I don't think the top two will surprise many but, I'm pretty surprised that even with Raymond's popularity, Marshal is still holding it down as #1 search. And that's with an amiibo card on the market.


Here here! What a travesty that Stitches doesn't even make the top 25. I call shenanigans!


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 25, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Anyone want to predict the top 3?
> 
> 1. Raymond
> 2. Reneigh
> 3. Marina



I was correct about #3, and I got #2 in the wrong order

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021



kemdi said:


> No Stitches?? I demand a recount!



_Our independent fact checkers have verified there was no fraud. Marshal is the projected winner_


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 25, 2021)

Marshal the king! awww he's sooo darn cute my heart can't take it. And of course raymond would be in top 3.
I think out of the top 10 though, Cherry and Marina surprise me the most. Cherry because I never sees her as that popular for some reason, and Marina.. well i know a lot of people like her just didn't think she'd beat Raymond XD


----------



## Boccages (Jan 25, 2021)

I say people have finally come to their senses. Stitches is an overrated dead cub (I mean look at his eyes).


tajikey said:


> Here here! What a travesty that Stitches doesn't even make the top 25. I call shenanigans!


----------



## tajikey (Jan 25, 2021)

Boccages said:


> I say people have finally come to their senses. Stitches is an overrated dead cub (I mean look at his eyes).


With a zombie apocalypse on the horizon, Stitches is one of the villagers that will be left standing in the end. He's also magical, so there's that.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 25, 2021)

tajikey said:


> With a zombie apocalypse on the horizon, Stitches is one of the villagers that will be left standing in the end. He's also magical, so there's that.



Since he is already "dead", the zombies will probably just ignore him.

I imagine this



Spoiler


----------



## My77rh (Jan 25, 2021)

I’m surprised Hazel is on there, I’ve never given her a second glance, Pietro on the other hand I’m happy about!! He deserves all the luff ❤


----------



## Boccages (Jan 25, 2021)

My77rh said:


> I’m surprised Hazel is on there, I’ve never given her a second glance, Pietro on the other hand I’m happy about!! He deserves all the luff ❤


I think she is in the rankings because she can be a starting villager, and she rocks the unique unibrow look. I wouldn't want her, but I think that is why she is there.


----------



## My77rh (Jan 25, 2021)

Boccages said:


> I think she is in the rankings because she can be a starting villager, and she rocks the unique unibrow look. I wouldn't want her, but I think that is why she is there.


The unibrow turned me off her design, probably because I used to have one when I was a kid and I’m always crazy to pluck mine.


----------

